# Richmond, Va. " Ten Pin"



## zanes_antiques (Oct 27, 2009)

I picked up an Adam V. Christian Ten Pin Soda. I saw one in a previous post but there was no info on it. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Zane,

 Don't know how enlightening it is, but I did find :







 "Ten-pin style crown top soda embossed INDIAN ROCK GINGER ALE / Adam Christian Co. sold on eBay for $299 by user8271588." at the July/August 2003 Southeast Bottle Club Newsletter.

 Is this what your bottle looks like?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 27, 2009)

I haven't figured out how to put up photos or links but there is a photo of it on a previous post here.


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Oct 27, 2009)

The only Richmond Ten Pins I have seen are semi-scarce, and are easily attainable. Usually they are less than $50. I did not see the bottle you mentioned in the Ayers book, so if in fact it has Richmond embossed with the name, you probably have a $500+ bottle.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 28, 2009)

It is embossed Richmond. It is not a High Rock. The exact embossing is running diagonally. It says "Adam V. Christian / Richmond, Va.", in script


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know if my album is public or not but there is a photo of it in my mobile uploads album under the username....zanes_antiques... on photobucket.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Zane,

 I kept looking and found one of those Worth Point pages for an amethyst one.

 I also found a July 10, 1908 edition of the Times- Dispatch.
 I included the Times Dispatch pages mainly because of the cool ads. I could not master the enlarge feature on this site. There may or may not be something on Adam V. Christian therin. There is however, a very cool ad for Pepsi that describes it as "The original Pure Food drink..." If nothing else, you will get some entertainment value from perusing the ads. Sorry I could not come up with something definitive.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting my photo and for the info.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Zane,

 My pleasure, man. I got to revisit this beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of yours. I don't know if I said so at the time, but this was one of the most memorable bottles I've had the pleasure of seeing this past year.


----------



## epackage (Oct 28, 2009)

Surfaceone, what's the letter or mark after the L in liverpool??, nice color
                                      Jim


----------



## craigc90 (Oct 28, 2009)

Jim it is an O East Liverpool Ohio just down the river from Pittsbutrgh Pa.


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 28, 2009)

a period


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Surfaceone, That was a great dig! It was a good summer for Craig and me. There's a few more good days left to dig this year. I'd love to find one more Steubenville Squat. I put better than 25 different Steubenville blob beers and sodas together since Spring, among a fee more good locals. Work sure cuts into digging these days, though. how you doing Ryan?


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 29, 2009)

ahh im alright, dug a few empty pits lately []


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow that sucks! Get better soon.

 Digger Ry


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello and thanks for the thread.  I only have a couple ten pin bottles but a lot of others.  I especially enjoyed seeing these because I enjoy the diagonal chiseled lettering.  Some of those mold makers were true artist in their work.  RED Matthews


----------



## ncbred (Oct 29, 2009)

Man, VA had a ton of ten pins.  I've got several of probably the most common ones "Virginia Fruit Juice Co."  Was told the clear one I have is not so common.  I dunno.


----------

